# FS: (Pricefixed)Black sand, driftwood, 20 gallon tank, LED light , Jager heater 100W



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

FOR SALE:[/COLOR]

Run out of the space in my apartment, here is a big price drop

1. 20 gallon tank with glass top (Tall) $10 !pick up only!
(Dimension: L:24" W:12" H:16.5" )

2. LED light fits for 5 to 20 gallon (Tall) $15

3200mcd/1pcs, 100mW * 180pcs

This can extend up to 24" but good for 10 gallon.

Include the blue light 400-520nm which is good for plants, need to use tools to test it cannot see from eyes.

Here is the pic for 20 gallon









Let me know if you want some details for the fixture.

3. Jager heater 100W $10 CAD[/COLOR]

4. 30cm length driftwood $10 CAD








5. Super Nature "Black moon sand " around 7 kg in the bag (opened but never used) $5 CAD

Cleaned and ready to go

Pick up at NewWestminster skytrain station or I can deliver to Expo skytrain stations, as I don't have a car 

pm me if you interesting

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Im interested in the led hood, any pics?


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi, here is the pics :bigsmile:

Without light







With light on


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I think I have 10lb PFS around... pm sent~


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

Check your local Petsmart, I have seen two locations in the past few weeks that have TMS on clearance for $12.50 a bag


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

hve some pfs, not sure when I can make it out to new wesr though, any idea how plants would grow with that led hood?


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi, Canadian 731.

I think LED should be fine for the low light plant like moss, Brazilian elodea

T5 and T8 's light is more efficient to the plants.

About the LED hood, few people ask me about it, so I can only deal with the first person who already want to arrange a time.

Sorry, guys.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. Light fixtures are sold. Still looking for Carib Sea Tahitan Moon sand.

Potatohead just let me know PetSmart have a big on it. 

Clearly i missed it. 

So let me know if you have it, thanks


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Pump for today


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Updated! Pump it~


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

price fixed, Photos updated :bigsmile:


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Updated and bump!


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

price reduced and pump~


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

update, Heater sold


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Bump for today


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Pump for today


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Pump for today


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

What is the footprint on the 20gallon?


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

what do you mean by that?

Do you mean the condition?


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

No I mean the dimensions, its a 20 gallon high what I was wondering are what is the length and width of the the tank which is the footprint of the tank.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Here you go~

(Dimension: L:24" W:12" H:16.5" )


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Any picture of the tank? The one in the thread isn't working.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Here are some pics for you

Front view








there is a scratch at the back of the tank








no leak at all


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh its cracked?


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Actually it's just a scratch not a crack, I can do the leak test for you if you want to double check.

Or you can do it at my house if you come by


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

u still looking for the 24" light? It can't extend to 30" but it is able to set the light like in the picture
















The one in the picture is with Blue LED but I have another fixture with only white LEDs


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

bump for today


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

bump this up


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Bump this up


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Would you sell the light without the 20gallon? my bettas need a light for their 10gallon


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Here is a big price drop, first come first serve, thanks


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Whereabouts in new west are you? My bettas would like to have a light for their 10gallon.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just above the new westminster skytrain station


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

bump bump this up


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

bump this up


----------



## Vincent (Sep 22, 2013)

PM'd. Please reply.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

pump this up


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

bump this up


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

bump this up


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

pump this up


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

pump this up


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

bump this up


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

pm sent....


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

Do u still have the black sand?


----------

